# Dual action polisher starter kit - whats best for me?



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Its my B-day soon,and i am going to try and persuade the missus to buy me a DA
Thing is, i will need all the stuff to go with it, pads/backing plates/polish etc

Thats where i get stumped

From reading on here, i know i need a DA-6 or G220?

So i am looking for a starter kit, something that contains everything i need.
I would like the small pads aswell to do the bumpers with i think.
I know nothing about the different grades of pad,and different type of liquids they use.
Its use will also be for buffing up the paint to help speed up the waxing process

My car has just been professionally resprayed and is a spanking job, and i want to keep it that way :thumb:
I also want to have a go on the missus ford focus silver


So,can anyone recommend an all round starter kit,and best place to buy?
I got a couple of weeks until i get her to buy me one :thumb:


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

i'm in a similar situation myself!!

my birthday is on saturday and spent ages looking into which route to go.

the g220 is alot more expensive for (my limited understanding) not much gain really. 

i ended up biting the bullett and bought a rotary instead, but if i were to go the da route, i was going to go with the das6-pro, which has had some very good reviews on here.

most of the traders do starter kits, so depends on what type of car/paintwork you have depends on which option you go with.

clean your car do several options with the das6/pro and the g220, so do elite where i've just bough my bits and pieces from.

worth while looking through the various sellers and options 

:thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

cheers
I was looking at the rotarys, but i seen the guy in action who done my paint, and its not as easy as it looks, and he warned me off a rotary, and he said him knowing me, i'd marr the paintwork
so DA for me, decisions decisions....
its BMW paint, which is hard by nature, but its been re-done


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

very similar situation to mine then.

i spent weeks and weeks delibertaing over the da or rotary route as i have an audi with hard paint also, so was gonna go with das-6 pro as it's better under load compared to the normal das-6, but unsure about the g220, but that was out of my price range.

decided against it though as too many people have struggled with german paintwork with a da. although patience is a vertue, it sits better with me having to take my time not to screw up my car, then it does to take ages to get any results (i know, i'm a little weird!)

gonna take ag srp to the car with the rotart first just to get the feel of it, then once i have, will then contemplate paintwork correction. (good tip i got off this site!)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Sent some enquiries to Mark at Autobrite when i was unsure of a rotary or DA im very carefull but felt there was to much risk with a rotary and as you have new paint i wouldnt risk it.

Lots of others traders out there.

I got the kestrel 6 but considered the 6 pro mainly for the extra long cable but wanted other bits from Autobrite and they didnt do the pro.

Since you have new paint you should not be needing correction on it.

I got 3 hex 6 inch pads and 3 small pads and associated plates.

Megs 80 and 83, the 80 made no diffrence to the haze on my rover that is supposed to have soft paint well maybe the paint is but perhaps not the laquer.

The 83 did a good job but still a few there if the light and angle is right but did do a great job.

I will try on another makes harder pad for the wifes polo but will need harsher compound i think also for the polo.

I was very tempted to go rotary as they are often cheaper but as folk say you simply canot wreck your paint with a DA i went that route its certainly the safest way to get the experiance of using a machine even if later you move to a rotary the DA could be sold down the road.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

As it's new paint it's difficult to tell how hard it will be. My caddy has a re-sprayed bonnet and it's like granite yet I know from experience some resprays are really soft. The focus is pretty middle of the road in terms of hardness but I think you'd find the Menzerna the easiest to work with on it.

I'm sure you'll have loads of options thrown at you but I'd consider something like the Sonus and Menzerna kit. This is good as it gives you a good range of polish and pads from heavy cut to very fine finishing.

The Menzerna pads I also really like but they tend to break down a bit faster than the American foams so you'd probably need a couple of each.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I definitely am going for a DA, as i saw what the rotary did whilst the sprayer was buffing my car out
'twas quite scary actually, he used like a wet sanding block about the size of a small pencil rubber, which made the paint lose its gloss, then a quick buff with the rotary and it was gone.made it look so easy

It wont be used for correction for a while,although theres bound to be some required in the future.
I have an old clio i can play around with meanwhile, to get some practice on


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> I'm sure you'll have loads of options thrown at you but I'd consider something like the Sonus and Menzerna kit. This is good as it gives you a good range of polish and pads from heavy cut to very fine finishing.


As a total machine polishing noob, that was the choice I made a week or two ago after taking some advice from both Tim and DaveKG.

Well impressed by how easy the DAS-6 pro machine and kit is to use, how effective it is in doing what it does and, fairly important to me, how confident I am that I am unlikely to make an expensive ****up.

Gets a bit addictive tho


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Renmure said:


> As a total machine polishing noob, that was the choice I made a week or two ago after taking some advice from both Tim and DaveKG.
> 
> Well impressed by how easy the DAS-6 pro machine and kit is to use, how effective it is in doing what it does and, fairly important to me, how confident I am that I am unlikely to make an expensive ****up.
> 
> Gets a bit addictive tho


what kit you buy?


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Dean123 said:


> what kit you buy?


The sonus & mezerna kit from Clean Your Car with the DAS-6 Pro. Also bought the 4 inch spot pads and backing plate too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

cant go wrong with menz polishes


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

I had exactly the same dilemma a few weeks ago and went with the G220 + Megs kit, I'd have gone with the DAS-6 Pro had it been in stock.

But I'm happy with the results so far.

Now all I have to do is maintain one car while I detail my sports car (black), so I'll be a busy boy shortly. :buffer:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

+1 you'll be fine with the menz - sonus kit both are really great products! But just to confuse you even further (sorry) have a look at the 3m range along side the hexlogic pads. :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys, and now even more confused than ever :thumb:
I have decided i am getting the DAS-6 pro, as its cheaper, just need to have a think on which bits to go with it i need


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Give Tim at Clean your Car a call, he'll point you in the right direction re pads and the like. Top notch service also IMO. Don't forget your megs triple duty brush to spur the pads, 3m tape, IPA........its all worth it though!

CYC can offer you the Lake Country pads (6.5inch and 4 inch) which teamed with menz polishes have worked well on my BMW via my DAS6.

HTH's.


----------

